# Oldenburg: Fr/Dual/Dirt Treff ?



## Ale_Schmi (2. Februar 2005)

wer hat interesse sich am wochenende zu treffen und dann in die osenberge zu fahren. so zum austoben?
jumps  üben und son quatsch ;-).
wer bock hat, kann sich ja melden. von anfängern bis "pros" ist alles erwünscht.


----------



## D.S.G (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich komme zwar aus Bonn... bin aber am Wochende (Freitag bis Montag) in meiner Geburtstadt( wir wohnen in Dangast).
Am Samstag und  Freitag (evt. auch Sonntag) sind wir in Aurich (plaground halle).    

Wir können uns ja mal da treffen.

Mfg David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (2. Februar 2005)

machbar wäre dat, aber nun ja, ich muss da auch irgendwie hinkommen und das geht halt nur mit dem zuch. das dauert lange, klingt komisch ist aber so   !


ps: ich mein das oldenburg im norden (oldb.)


----------



## D.S.G (2. Februar 2005)

ja... das an der Nordsee (nähe Jadebusen), Oder?


----------



## darkhenry1 (2. Februar 2005)

wasn zufall ich fahr da wahrscheinlich auch hin ,in die skatehalle   können uns da ja ma treffen wa freerider bonn


----------



## gabelfox (2. Februar 2005)

*stöhn, wo bleibt mein Canyon?*
Laßt uns doch im Mai nochmal über sowas schnacken.......


----------



## Arti (18. Juli 2005)

Hey Alex!
tolle Idee!   Also wenn der Treff noch nicht statt gefunden ist, würd ich gern dabei sein!!!Sag nur wann und wo!!!


----------



## Arti (18. Juli 2005)

Hey Alex!
tolle Idee!   Also wenn der Treff noch nicht statt gefunden ist, würd ich gern dabei sein!!!Sag nur wann und wo!!!  

MfG  Arti


----------



## oldenburger (23. August 2005)

hundsmühler höhe sind ein paar dirts ...
fahrt ihr da manchmal auch hin?


----------



## emb (23. August 2005)

oldenburger schrieb:
			
		

> hundsmühler höhe sind ein paar dirts ...
> fahrt ihr da manchmal auch hin?




moin,
wie kommt man dahin?


----------



## oldenburger (24. August 2005)

hundsmühler straße richtung ausserhalb, dann rechts in den tegelkamp (müsste das eigentlich sein)
oder westfalendamm runter, bis rechts hinter dem neubaugebiet der wanderweg anfängt, den einfach gerade aus durch...
und sonst marschweg durch, lessing straße, bettina-von-arnim-ring durch und den wanderweg den hügel hoch und rechts halten.
na halt bei den tus eversten fußballplätzen...

da stehen kleine ca. 50cm hohe tables und dann richtige dirts bis ca. 2m
hab die vor ein paar jahren mit aufgebaut, stehen auch noch aber den zustannt kann ich jetzt net genau sagen. denke aber mal schon ganz gut, da die bmx´er da noch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emb (24. August 2005)

oldenburger schrieb:
			
		

> hundsmühler straße richtung ausserhalb, dann rechts in den tegelkamp (müsste das eigentlich sein)
> oder westfalendamm runter, bis rechts hinter dem neubaugebiet der wanderweg anfängt, den einfach gerade aus durch...
> und sonst marschweg durch, lessing straße, bettina-von-arnim-ring durch und den wanderweg den hügel hoch und rechts halten.
> na halt bei den tus eversten fußballplätzen...
> ...



das werde ich mir nach der eurobike mal anschauen


----------



## oldenburger (30. August 2005)

hab mir heut auch mal wieder die dirts nach langer zeit angeguckt.
momentan sind wohl nur die tables befahrbar 
die hinteren doubles sind fast gar nicht zu befahren und die 1. große d-line müsste ein bisschen geshaved werden.
und der sensenmann sollte da mal vorbei gehen.
ich werd mich mal mit der parano garage in verbindung setzen.
mit denen hab ich ich die ja auch vor 3 jahren aufgebaut und die sind dafür "zuständig".
schaun wa mal.


mfg


// ach mir fällt grad ein dass ich zwischendurch 2 junge kerle in der gegend um die uni mit streetbikes rumfahren sehe.sind die zufällig auch hier?
die ziehen ihre manuals auch bis nach meppen.


----------



## emb (30. August 2005)

oldenburger schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir heut auch mal wieder die dirts nach langer zeit angeguckt.
> momentan sind wohl nur die tables befahrbar
> die hinteren doubles sind fast gar nicht zu befahren und die 1. große d-line müsste ein bisschen geshaved werden.
> und der sensenmann sollte da mal vorbei gehen.
> ...



moin,ich komme aus bremen und würde für eine unkrautvernichtungsaktion und das neuformen der hügel auch mal in oldenburg rum kommen.könnten danach ja die dinger fahren.hätte ab nächster woche zeit.
gruß


----------



## oldenburger (31. August 2005)

SO sahen die dirts mal aus.
jetzt kann man wirklich vor lauter unkraut nimmer springen...
auf den bildern sind aber nicht alle zu sehen.
die mittelgroßen 1-1,50m doubles (waren meine lieblinge zu bmx zeiten XD) sind hinter dem fotografen und kaum befahren / unbefahrbar...
das du vorbeikommen möchtest ist cool.
ich schnack trotzdem nomma mit den parano junx sonst müssten wir wohl noch alles zu zweit machen...


----------



## 24zoll (11. Dezember 2005)

Moin is die seite noch aktuell?? weil da steht ja WIEDER befahrbar. also könte man dort jetzt Thoretisch fahren?? (wenn kein winter wär)

Mfg


----------



## Ale_Schmi (11. Dezember 2005)

also befahren kannst du die lines wieder, wurde auch fleißig gebuddelt.
aber ich glaub du wirst keinen spaß haben, denn wenn du nicht im schlamm bis zum hals versinkst, bist erfroren bis du da bist.


ansonsten viel spaß beim biken noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (11. Dezember 2005)

Nabend... 
also über Weihnachten bin ich mal wieder eine woche in OL. Wäre nett wenn sich ein paar Locals mit mir in Kontakt setzen könnten ( ICQ 279-659-334).

Werde warscheinlich ansonsten meistens in Aurich oder bei den dirts da  bei so einen Sportgelände vorzutreffen sein.

Cya David


----------



## 24zoll (13. Dezember 2005)

ich mag den Winter nicht


----------

